# كتب:ديناميكا حرارية وانتقال حرارة وميكانيكا الموائع



## mahmoud amat (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوانى الكرام
ارجو المساعدة اريد كتب فى
1- كتب للديناميكا الحرارية
2-كتب انتقال حرارة
3-كتب ميكانيكا الموائع​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مبادئ الديناميكا الحرارية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=96155


----------



## eng - mahmoud (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الكتاب الشامل عن انتقال الحرارة*

http://www.multiupload.com/965AW3WQ4S​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*كتاب للدكتور محمد هاشم صديق بجامعة الخرطوم كلية الهندسة قسم الميكانيكا*

http://arabsh.com/148v9dmio8ym.html


----------



## eng - mahmoud (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*كتب تانية كتير*


thermodynamics
http://arabsh.com/i26juzzphfu5.html


الديناميكا الحرارية
http://arabsh.com/lley7uunlznr.html

دروس الديناميكا الحرارية
http://arabsh.com/i9bpyi3eddxj.html


موائع بالعربي
http://arabsh.com/8c1stazqq5bi.html


----------



## drmady (12 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## qahtan77 (2 مارس 2013)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## كرم الحمداني (2 مارس 2013)

thankxxxxxxxx


----------



## kinggg (25 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## kinggg (27 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خير وكتب اجركم.............لكن لو سمحتوا تساعدوني في العثور على "سوفت وير" او "انيميشن" لتلك المواد سواءً مواقع او سيدي تابع لكتاب...


----------

